# Happy Thanksgiving USA



## Andy (Nov 26, 2009)

YouTube - Mr. Bean Video - Mr. Bean with a turkey on his head


----------



## unionmary (Nov 26, 2009)

STP said:


> YouTube - Mr. Bean Video - Mr. Bean with a turkey on his head



Ditto from Northland Ontario!!


----------



## Jackie (Nov 26, 2009)

That is one of the funniest moments in TV history! I have stitches through laughter again


----------

